# Need a ride for 4 for kings



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got four lovely ladies looking for a home for this weekend's tournament. 

Obviously, they'll help with expenses and all that fun stuff as well as share the winnings. 

If you've been looking for some lovely lady anglers -- here they are guys.

Let me know.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

My Boat is full, how many boats are in the Q/K? I hope a few Kings show p this week.......


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Perhaps a photo of these 4 lovelies would be in order Joe. :shedevil No photoshop either man!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

LOL leave it to dan...also acceptable would be single or attached, height, weight, and annual salary.

(or in dans case just show him a pic of a cooler full of landshark)


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is a pic of the pretty one Dan


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

if they are as big as above then i can only safely take two o and by the way my motor is broken they will have to row!!


----------

